# What causes you to fail a cannabis drug test?



## 420SOS (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm helping some friends out with their blog editing and fact checking but I wanted to ask you guys in advance if you knew any tricks regarding on what to do or not to do in order to pass a drug test, I know some but i am making a compilation to show my blogger friends they might actually be missing a few or some of their tips don't really work

Ill be posting their article later on to compare


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2019)

Buy fake urine.


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 7, 2019)

This is the article I mentioned:
https://thcdetox.biz/blog/12-things-can-make-fail-drug-test/

Honestly I thought it was impossible but to my surprise, many sources actually verify that info

Here's one of them

https://www.cheatsheet.com/health-f...-pantry-would-make-you-fail-a-drug-test.html/

I'm still shocked, how many people might have been damaged by this little loophole?


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 7, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Buy fake urine.


I've heard of sythetic urine but where can you get a hold of that, I'm guessing you can't just go to a drugstore an get it.

What surprises me the most is the large amount of everyday consumables that can make anyone yes positive even if they aren't consumers, I'm sure a ton of people lost their jobs or at least had an unpleasant time at work because of a technicality. Don't we have enough tech nowadays to develop tests that are efficient? Although cannabis drug tests should be eliminated altogether


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 7, 2019)

420SOS said:


> I've heard of sythetic urine but where can you get a hold of that, I'm guessing you can't just go to a drugstore an get it.
> 
> What surprises me the most is the large amount of everyday consumables that can make anyone yes positive even if they aren't consumers, I'm sure a ton of people lost their jobs or at least had an unpleasant time at work because of a technicality. Don't we have enough tech nowadays to develop tests that are efficient? Although cannabis drug tests should be eliminated altogether


Baby urine too should do the trick


----------



## key2life (Aug 7, 2019)

Darwin Award Winner:

https://pjmedia.com/trending/basket...ine-to-fake-drug-test-finds-out-hes-pregnant/

Fake urine can be easily obtained online - Amazon, for instance.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=face+uri...refix=fake+urine,aps,757&ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_2_10


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 7, 2019)

Had 


key2life said:


> Darwin Award Winner:
> 
> https://pjmedia.com/trending/basket...ine-to-fake-drug-test-finds-out-hes-pregnant/
> 
> ...


Had no idea it was so easy probably there are many other interesting products that you can order online you don't even have to look hard


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 7, 2019)

Didn't a cyclist in France just find out his wife was pregnant when he tried to use her urine to cheat a drug test


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 7, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Didn't a cyclist in France just find out his wife was pregnant when he tried to use her urine to cheat a drug test


I heard the story, didn't know it was a cyclist, a little lancé armstrongé going on there huh?, could you imagine if it's not even the cyclist's baby?


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Aug 8, 2019)

Take a break from smoking, 30 days for most jobs but a minimum of 90 days for a federal job such as mail delivery or any sort of law enforcement .
Other than that there in NO 100% foolproof way to pass a urine test.
If you use someone else's or fake urine you still need to get it in that little cup, sometimes with a person watching every second and it has to be the proper temperature. 
So the only sure way is to not smoke.
Or start your own business, that way you never need to worry about it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Aug 9, 2019)

Whats causes 1 to fail a drug test?? HMMMMM??

That's easy.

Using drugs.

I went 12.5 years with no smoking. 7 years worth incarcerated in Federal Prison, and then 5.5 years of supervised release. 10-Life Mandatory Minimum-$3,000,000-$5,000,000 fine. WAIVED... I originally had 8.5 SR but got a violation, and got sent back. The counselors at the prison said it was the longest SR they had ever seen given.

Got ratted out by a partner 1st time. I got charged with 1000 clones. Got out, on SR, NO SMOKING ECT... Got ratted out again with another partner, and got sent back to feds, and also had a class c state charge run concurrently to my federal violation.

Bottom line is if you don't want to be a walking target, and you know you are prone to a drug test, be it for a job, or parole/supervised release. Stay clean, at least until you get setteled in at what youre doing. For me, they tested me 2x a week, and sometimes would do a surprise visit for more than a year.  Then after that, they gave me enough rope to hang myself, though I did get ratted out. Got out in 2009. Did from 1997-2009. Incl SR.

Also with the feds, theres no way to sneak any type of fake urine ect, as you have to go through a body scanner to enter any federal building.


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 9, 2019)

jimihendrix said:


> Whats causes 1 to fail a drug test?? HMMMMM??
> 
> That's easy.
> 
> ...


Man that sounded harsh, I cannot even begin to imagine how you felt, especially after being ratted out, TWICE, sorry you went through that, gladly you were able to get out before hanging yourself, I don't think I would have made it that long in there


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2019)

Man that is horrible. tell no one I guess is the lesson there, that is nuts. 
I talked w a gf last night that has not smoked in 62 days still dirty. A 21 year old man told me it took him 91 days. Holy cow, i would never be clean. Good thing i am old and legal and not looking for work. Very harsh  for our beloved weed.


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Aug 10, 2019)

Quit, succeed


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 10, 2019)

SmokeRich211 said:


> Quit, succeed


That’s what I did...Quit...workin that is...
Actually I did quit pot for about 30 some years other than just the occasional hit now and then...I had to pass drug tests whenever I went to a new job...I worked for various government contractors and on occasion had to be hired by the new one for the same job...we always had months of notice though...I joined MP during the months before my retirement and started growing the day after...


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Man that is horrible. tell no one I guess is the lesson there, that is nuts.
> I talked w a gf last night that has not smoked in 62 days still dirty. A 21 year old man told me it took him 91 days. Holy cow, i would never be clean. Good thing i am old and legal and not looking for work. Very harsh  for our beloved weed.


I would never ever be clean either I think thc is in my dna by now


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 10, 2019)

SmokeRich211 said:


> Quit, succeed


Noooooooooo! I mean I can but ain't nobody got time for that! Lol


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 10, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> That’s what I did...Quit...workin that is...
> Actually I did quit pot for about 30 some years other than just the occasional hit now and then...I had to pass drug tests whenever I went to a new job...I worked for various government contractors and on occasion had to be hired by the new one for the same job...we always had months of notice though...I joined MP during the months before my retirement and started growing the day after...


Nice! Thats my goal, retire and grow, props to you!


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 11, 2019)

In my position at work I have at time had to sack guys for failing drug tests , It would make me furious that guys who where good at there job and showed up sober had to be sent on there way because they had a smoke on the weekend , it was more like testing for life style rather than sobriety , it was worse that guys that had had a weekend on the crack and showed up like zombies would pass the tests, Im glad I m not in that position any more ,  In Oz now we have  road side test in the way of a mouth swab  and if you fail its loss of license and usually a knock on the door by the feds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2019)

I haven't worked for anyone since the 90s, but one of my old bosses used to say that he did not drug test because he didn't want to be left with no employees.  I had another one who used to page me (yeah it was that long ago) when "his guy" came over to see if I needed anything.   A lot of people in the trades smoke cannabis.  Like Rosebud, I don't think I would ever test clean.  I have smoked since the late 60s with very few breaks.  But, like her I am old and legal and not looking for a job.

QB, I found the one who came to work with raging hangovers to be the most useless and scary to work with.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 13, 2019)

I agree HG , Guys that came to work after a few days on the gear had no sleep and nothing to eat and looked like zombies scared me , but they always tested clear .


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Aug 14, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> That’s what I did...Quit...workin that is...
> Actually I did quit pot for about 30 some years other than just the occasional hit now and then...I had to pass drug tests whenever I went to a new job...I worked for various government contractors and on occasion had to be hired by the new one for the same job...we always had months of notice though...I joined MP during the months before my retirement and started growing the day after...


That's a hard time, welcome back, good luck guy, grow together


----------



## jimihendrix (Aug 20, 2019)

420SOS said:


> I would never ever be clean either I think thc is in my dna by now




Youd be clean again after they send you back to Federal Prison. If you violate with the feds, they simply make you go back, and do ALL of your time. NO PAROLE with the Feds. 87% of your time, and the rest supervised release.

Also when I was in, if you got a violation, you didn't have to start over on Supervised Release when you got back out.

NOW, YOU DO.

You could be out 5 years, and have 3-4 days left, get violated, and you have to go back, do the 5 years makeup, and then 5 years more supervised release. And if you violate again, you start over again. Its that simple.

No way I was going to be an easy target for them. I was for sure going to grow, but not in my possession, and I was not going to walk around, with THC in my system, knowing that they were going to test. Buy 2nd partner ratted me out, and I got labeled the mastermind, because of my previous record.

I was tested minimum 2x a week for over a year

When I got out in 2001, with 8.5 years left on Federal Supervised Release, if I got caught for being dirty, its back in prison until 2009. I stayed out until 2007.
Also slept on the floor for almost 1 year. Much of it in a 10 man cell, with 33 other guys in there, and I was the only one that didn't smoke cigs. Gave be high blood pressure, and a bad back. Cant smoke in there now.

My first felony conviction was for 7 grams in 1989. A guy Id known most all my life, and fellow musician, ratted me out, and they found 3.5 grams, in 2 different baggies, and got me for possession, with intent to sell within 1000 Yards of a school, of which the house I live is was built by my great grandfather in 1904. It aint like I moved there to sell to the school kiddies. But it was in 2 bags, and there was no defense. I did 12 months of a 15 months sentence. They served me out, when I went to the parole board, because of the seriousness of my crime, they said.

Im 61, and started smoking weed when I was 8, almost 9. Im from E Ky. Weed everywhere. Now its Meth/Fentanyl.


----------



## Volcano Buds (Aug 20, 2019)

I begrudgingly quit 5 weeks ago anticipating an upcoming job change...Sucks because I’m just not into alcohol or anything else, so MJ is my one & only choice for R & R...and I really, really like my MJ. I smoke copious amounts of high-grade ganja, so it will take me at least another 6 weeks before I’ll even have a chance for a clean urinalysis. I’m taking a THC home test twice a week just to see exactly how long it takes to get clean. I even did the 10 day Toxin-rid detoxification program, but that’s a joke and a total rip-off! Last time I quit a few years back, it took almost 3 months to pass a home test. The worst part is, I just harvested a nice crop last week and I’m not even sure when I’ll get to sample my 1st grow!

As soon as I switch companies, I’ll be right back to my MJ glory days and livin’ the dream! Then I’ll start my own company & never have to face this ** vocational oppressive travesty ever again! If there’s a next amendment to the U.S. Constitution, it should be the right to get high A.F!


----------



## Volcano Buds (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh, and a good friend of mine has had to test monthly for years. He uses a Wizinator with a small heating patch & synthetic urine, and never once had a problem.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 20, 2019)

The last Silicon Valley Electronics Co. I worked for over 15 years ago asked for me to list past drug convictions on my application..  In bold letters it asked me NOT to list any convictions for cannabis.


----------

